# أنا مسلمة واحتاج مساعدتكم رجاءاً



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

الإخوة الإعزاء 
أنا طالبة دراسات فلسفية 
وعندي بحث في علم الأديان المقارن 
هو عن الطهارة عامة والختان خاصة 
وفي البحث اتحدث عن الطهارة والختان في الديانات السماوية الثلاثة 
(اليهودية - المسيحية - الإسلام)
جمعت ما يمكننى الإعتماد عليه في جزء الختان 
لكن الطهارة لم أجد حقيقة ربما هو عدم قدرة مني على ذلك.​ 
وأرجو منكم مساعدتي في ذلك 
بمعني 
(توسيع المجال لى لفهم الطهارة بنهج مسيحي)
ولو هناك امكانية لتوفير كتب مصورة تتحدث عن الطهارة في المسيحية والختان
ويكون يشمل الذكور والإناث.​ 
وان توضحوا لي النقاط التي لابد التحدث عنها خلال مبحث الطهارة في المسيحية.​ 
لقد حصلت على كتيب صغير من صديقة مسيحية 
اسمه 
حياة الطهارة 
للأنبا مكسيموس​ 
لكنى أريد المزيد .​ 

يا حبذا لو تضعوا قدمي على بداية الطريق أكون شاكرة لكم .​ 
شكراً جزيلاً للجميع.​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2010)

*كتاب الشباب وحياة الطهارة  للانبا موسى 
كتاب التقديس وحياة الطهارة 

اى استفسار عن حاجة معينه مش عارفاها انا موجود 

*​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2010)

*الطهارة والنجاسة فى المسيحية 
هناك فرق بين الطهارة والنظافة وبين  النجاسة وعدم النظافة
الشئ النجس الذى يراه الله فقط هو  الخطية
الطهارة في المسيحية ليست طهارةَ  اليدين والرجلين والجسد، فتلك نظافة في نظر المسيحية ولا ترقى لمستوى  الطهارة لأن مصطلح الطهارة مصطلح روحي، أما النجاسة فهي نجاسة القلب الذي  تصدر عنه القرارات الخاطئة. والمسيح تحدّث عن الطهارة والنجاسة وأعطاهما  مفهوماً واضحاً فقال فى الكتاب
. 
ألا تفهمون بعد  ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج. واما ما  يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان. لان من القلب تخرج  افكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف. هذه هي التي تنجس  الانسان.واما الأكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان
متى15- 17

أما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من  خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه. لانه لا يدخل الى قلبه بل الى الجوف ثم يخرج الى  الخلاء وذلك يطهر كل الاطعمة. ثم قال ان الذي يخرج من الانسان ذلك  ينجس الانسان. لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى  فسق قتل سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل. جميع هذه  الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان
مرقس7-18

وقد ذكر بولس الرسول الى تيطس 1-15
كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما  للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم.  16 يعترفون بانهم يعرفون الله ولكنهم بالاعمال ينكرونه اذ هم رجسون غير  طائعين ومن جهة كل عمل صالح مرفوضون

فالمسيحية ترى أنه لو اغتسل الإنسان بكل أنواع المطهرات  والمعقمات من ماء وغيرها، وبقي القلب في خُبثهِ، وكراهيتهِ، وعُدْوانيتهِ،  وأطماعه، وشهواته يبقى غير طاهر، فالله إله النوايا وليس إله الشكليات.. لا  تخدعه المظاهر. يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس: "يا ابني أعطني قلبك". فهو  يريد قلبك وقلبك هو جوهر كيانك.
فطاعة لهذا التعليم ركزت المسيحية لا على شكليات المظاهر  الخارجية في العبادة بل طهارة الفكر والقلب والشئ الذى ينجس الانسان هو  الخطية التى تنجس قكره ثم قلبه والتى تكون مكروهه للرب اما عن النواحى  المادية فهى مجرد نظافة الجسد المادية بالاغتسال فهى شئ يليق بابناء الله  ولكنه ليس ناموس او شريعة او فرض ولكنها عمل بديهى فان كنت واقفا تصلى  ستذهب بما يليق فى الجسد لانك ستكون فى مقابلة مع الهك ملك الملوك ولكن يجب  اولا ان تطهر قلبك وفكرك فهو ما يهم الله بالاكثر*


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً 
سوف اطلع على الرابطين ولي عودة​


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

حسناً أخي من خلال قرأتي لكلامك مع رابطي الكتابين 
يمكنني القول بأن الطهارة في المسيحية تأتي من منطلق روحي وليس مادي. ، أليس كذلك؟​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2010)

*دة موضوع عن الختان فى المسيحية فى المنتدى هنا 
اتمنى يساعدك 
ختان الاناث فى المسيحية 

*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أبريل 2010)

معش سوال انتى قريتى الرابطين كويس

لان ردك كان 4: 48 الى بتقولى فية انك هتطلعى على الرابطين

التانى 4:55 

معقولة لحقتى تقراى كل دة فى 7 دقايق وتفهمية ؟


واجابة على سوالك على حسب معلوماتى الضئيلة نعم انها من منطلع روحى​


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

اعتذر سوف ازعجك بأسئلتي ، فهذا هي المرة الأولي لي في الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع​ 
في كتاب الشباب وحياة الطهارة 
ذكر نيافة الأنبا في ضمانات حياة الطهارة ( الحقائق العظمي )
الحقيقة الرابعة تحدث عن هذه الآية " حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً " رو 5:20
ممكن شرح لهذه الاية فلم استطيع فهمها او المعنى المراد منها.​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2010)

شريهان قال:


> حسناً أخي من خلال قرأتي لكلامك مع رابطي الكتابين ​
> يمكنني القول بأن الطهارة في المسيحية تأتي من منطلق روحي وليس مادي. ، أليس كذلك؟​


*بالظبط كدة الطهارة طهارة القلب والروح *​ 
*ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج. واما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان. لان من القلب تخرج افكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف. هذه هي التي تنجس الانسان.واما الأكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان*
*متى15- 17*​ 
*ياريت تغيير اللون الاحمر فى المشاركات لانه لون خاص بالادارة فقط *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

> معش سوال انتى قريتى الرابطين كويس





> لان ردك كان 4: 48 الى بتقولى فية انك هتطلعى على الرابطين
> 
> التانى 4:55 ​
> معقولة لحقتى تقراى كل دة فى 7 دقايق وتفهمية ؟​





أولا :شكراً لاهتمامك بموضوعي
ثانياً : الرابط التقديس وحياة الطهارة هو عبارة عن صفحتين فقط وهي عناوين وآيات موثقة للعناوين لا تحتاج دقيقة لقراءتها.
ورابط الشباب وحياة الطهارة كان لي اطلاع قراءة سريعة منذ ثلاثة اسابيع تقريباً .​ 
والكلام الذي وضعه oesi خلال بحثي على النت ( الطهارة في المسيحية) 
قرأت ما يشبهه .
والسبب التسجيل هنا 
هو أننى بحاجة لتفسير بعض الآيات وبعض العبارات التى وردت في هذه الكتب .
شكراً لك مرة اخرى.
والرابط الثاني​ 
​


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

حسناً سأغير اللون لم اكن اعلم بذلك فقط هو لوني المفضل​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2010)

شريهان قال:


> اعتذر سوف ازعجك بأسئلتي ، فهذا هي المرة الأولي لي في الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع​
> 
> في كتاب الشباب وحياة الطهارة
> ذكر نيافة الأنبا في ضمانات حياة الطهارة ( الحقائق العظمي )
> ...


*ايات الكتاب المقدس لا تفهم هكذا*
*لابد ان تقرأى النص الكامل حتى تفهمى المعنى *
*النص يقول *
*[q-bible]وأما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية، ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية إزدادت النعمة جدًا، حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الأبدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا[/q-bible]*
*ودة تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى للجزء دة *
*يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم بأن الناموس قد أُعطى بحق لكي ينقص العصيان ويتدمر لكن النتيجة جاءت عكسية، لا بسبب طبيعة الناموس وإنما بسبب إهمال الذين قبلوه. جاء يكشف المعصية ويدين العصاة متهمًا إياهم بالأكثر. لكننا لا نخاف، لأن الناموس لم يُوضع لكي تزداد عقوبتنا، وإنما لكي نتقبل النعمة التي ازدادت جدًا، إذ لم تقدم لنا إعفاءً من العقاب فحسب وإنما وهبتنا الحياة. صرنا أشبه بإنسان كان محمومًا فلم يُشف من مرضه فحسب، وإنما نال جمالاً وقوة وكرامة، كما نشبه إنسانًا جائعًا لم ينل غذاء ليقوته فحسب، وإنما تمتع بغنى عظيم وسلطان.*​ 

*ربما يتساءل البعض: كيف كثرت الخطية بالناموس؟ لأنه قدم وصايا كثيرة بلا حصر وقد عُصيت، فازداد العصيان.*
*كشف الناموس أيضا أصل الموت والحياة، إذ أظهر أن الخطية تسلحت بالموت لتبيد البرّ، لكن النعمة حطمت سلاح الموت، ووهبتنا البرّ علي مستوي الحياة الأبدية الخالدة.*​ 

*يقدم لنا القديس أغسطينوس تفسيرًا لازدياد الخطية بالناموس، إذ يقول: *
*[جاء الناموس لكي تكثر المعصية، لأن المنع جعل الشهوة تزداد، وصيرها عنيفة (رو 7: 7). وهكذا صارت المعصية التي لم تكن بدون الناموس رغم وجود الخطية (حتى قبل الناموس) "إذ حيث ليس ناموس ليس أيضا تعدٍ" (رو 5: 20). وهكذا زادت قوة الخطية، وذلك بالناموس، مع عدم مساعدة النعمة، والمنع من الخطية، لذلك يقول الرسول "وقوة الخطية هي الناموس" (1 كو 15: 56).*
*إذن لا عجب إن كان ضعف الإنسان يجعل من الناموس الصالح ما يزيد من الشر، مع أنه قد عهد إليه به لينفذ الناموس.*​ 
*حقا إذ هم جاهلون ببرّ الله (رو 10: 3) الذي يهبه للضعفاء، ويريدون أن يقيموا برّهم الذاتي، الأمر الذي يتجنبه الضعفاء، صاروا غير خاضعين لبرّ الله وفاسدين ومتكبرين. لكن الناموس كمعلمٍ يقود الذين صاروا مجرمين إلي النعمة، طالبين "الطبيب" لأن بهم جراحات خطيرة، فيعطيهم الرب عذوبة في عمل الخير عوض لذة الشهوة المهلكة، حتى تكون لهم بالعفة بهجة أعظم، وتعطى أرضهم ثمرها (مز 135: 12) الذي منه يقتات الجندي (الروح) الذي يهزم الخطية بمساعدة الرب.*​


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

فعلاً كلمات الشكر التى أعرفها لا تكفيك



> ايات الكتاب المقدس لا تفهم هكذا
> لابد ان تقرأى النص الكامل حتى تفهمى المعنى



هل هناك نسخة ألكترونية أو مصورة للكتاب المقدس حتى يتثني لى الرجوع لنص كاملاً؟؟


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2010)

*تقدرى تقرى الكتاب المقدس من على المنتدى هنا 
على اللينك دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php

والتفاسير من على اللينك دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php
*​


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

شكراً أخي 
ربنا يكرمك ​


----------



## دانيال (13 أبريل 2010)

وده كمان الكتاب المقدس مسموع و مقروء في نفس الوقت

http://www.alenjil.com/


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

أخي دانيال شكراً جزيلاً 
لساني يعجز عن شكركم جميعاً
فتحتم أبواباً كثيرة لي
اهمها الحصول على نسخة من الكتاب المقدس
لأنه سيساعدني كثيراً مستقبلياً في موضوعات أخرى
​


----------



## حمورابي (13 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
الزَميلة شريهانْ . 
مــَسألة الخِتان بالمَفهومْ المَسيحي . هُو خِتان القَلبْ لا الغِلفة . 
يعني هذا مَفهومْ روحي . . والطاهر هو بالقِلب ظاهر وليس بالجَسد . 
----
أما مَسألة الكــُتب والمَراجِع . يوجدّ كتاب ل ( د. سامي عوض الذيب أبو ساحلية ) 

ختـان الذكـور والإنـاث
عند اليهود والمسيحيّين والمسلمين
الجدل الديني والطبّي والإجتماعي والقانوني
قَدّ يَنْفَعُ حضرتُك ِ *


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك أخي حمورابي
وجدت من كتاب دكتور سامي نسخة مصورة
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mossslim (14 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الطهارة والنجاسة فى المسيحية
> هناك فرق بين الطهارة والنظافة وبين  النجاسة وعدم النظافة
> الشئ النجس الذى يراه الله فقط هو  الخطية
> الطهارة في المسيحية ليست طهارةَ  اليدين والرجلين والجسد، فتلك نظافة في نظر المسيحية ولا ترقى لمستوى  الطهارة لأن مصطلح الطهارة مصطلح روحي، أما النجاسة فهي نجاسة القلب الذي  تصدر عنه القرارات الخاطئة. والمسيح تحدّث عن الطهارة والنجاسة وأعطاهما  مفهوماً واضحاً فقال فى الكتاب
> ...



*كلام جميل ، ولكن الا ترى أن الجمع بين الطهارتين (الجسدية والروحية) أفضل ؟!*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 أبريل 2010)

> *كلام جميل ، ولكن الا ترى أن الجمع بين الطهارتين (الجسدية والروحية) أفضل ؟!*



حاجة جميلة جدا ..

وهى موجودة فى المسيحية ..

الله أمرنا بالطهارة الروحية فى كل الكتاب المقدس ..



> *هناك فرق بين الطهارة والنظافة وبين النجاسة وعدم النظافة
> الشئ النجس الذى يراه الله فقط هو الخطية
> الطهارة في المسيحية ليست طهارةَ اليدين والرجلين والجسد، فتلك نظافة في نظر المسيحية ولا ترقى لمستوى الطهارة لأن مصطلح الطهارة مصطلح روحي، أما النجاسة فهي نجاسة القلب الذي تصدر عنه القرارات الخاطئة. والمسيح تحدّث عن الطهارة والنجاسة وأعطاهما مفهوماً واضحاً فقال فى الكتاب*
> *ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج. واما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان. لان من القلب تخرج افكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف. هذه هي التي تنجس الانسان.واما الأكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان*
> *متى15- 17*


----------



## جاليلليو (16 أبريل 2010)

*******************
*ما دخل ما تقوله يا أخ بما تريده الأخت*

*أعتبر هذا التحرير تحذير ............... ... وراجع مشاركاتك قبل ما تزعل وحدد أنتي مسلم والا مسيحي وبتستهبل ..... المشرف*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 أبريل 2010)

> سيدتي ذكرت النجاسة في الكتاب المقدس في عدة مواضع ومن بينها :


ما هذا الكلام الفاضى
وبعدين ازاى تعرف فى الكتاب المقدس وتقول كده

النجاسة ورد ذكرها لكى نتجنبها .. انظر لتعاليم المسيح  واتعلم كيف تكون طاهر ..

على فكرة كلمة نجس فى الايات اللى قلتها هى ترجمة غير دقيقة .( لضعف فى اللغة العربية ) ارجع الى اصلها العبرى . او التى التراجم الانجليزى ( Un clean )

لا اريد التوسع فى هذا الموضوع لخروجه عن طرح السؤال الاصلى.


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

> *وراجع مشاركاتك قبل ما تزعل *​



*******************​


جاليلليو قال:


> يا سيد molka ليس من حقك ان تعرف ديانتي فسؤالي يطرحه اي شخص ولكي تستريح انا مسيحي ابا عن جد ومطبق ومن اسرة ممسيحية كلها مطبقة باستثناء اختي الصغرى ....ارتحت الآن (( احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ))







جاليلليو قال:


> عجبا امرك مرة اخرى انت تطلب مني ان ارجع للكتاب المقدس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





جاليلليو قال:


> دا انا الكتاب المقدس نفسه وصدقني لو قلت لك قرات كل مواضيعك ولم اجك مرة واحدة تتكلم بمنطق واضح كل مواضيعك غير عقلية ومتخشش الدماغ بصراحة والسؤال الي متعرفش تجاوب عليه يحذف فورا ولا دا مش اسلوبك وان كنا ناسي افكرك ؟
> molka حبيبي مرة اخرى اقلك انا مسيحي ومطبق وفاهم المسيحية اكثر منك الف مرة لان مسيحيتي مبنية على المنطق و العقل وليست على التقليد مثلك لهذا انا لدي العديد من التساؤلات حولها بكل اسف وصراحة .
> 
> كما اقلك لا يهمني رايك في اكنت مسلما ام مسيحيا لان يسوع يعلم ما في قلبي ولست انت !!!!!!!​




​​​


----------



## جاليلليو (16 أبريل 2010)

ما هذا الخلط انتم 
اولا انتم حذفتم الايات التي ذكرتها من سفر اللاويين 15 وهي ايات تتكلم عن الطهارة و النجاسة في الكتاب المقدس
ثانيا : انتم زورتم المشاركة ووضعتم فقرات انا لم اضعها في هذه المشاركة اصلا 
ثالثا : اسلوب التهديد مرفوض فالانسان الواعي العاقل الذي يقف مع الحق لا يخشى اي سؤال ولا يتهرب بحذف المشاركات وتزويرها او شطب العضو 
اذا كان لديكم اي شك فيما تعتقدون دي مشكلتكم واتحداكم ان تعيدو النصو التي انا كتبتها ولتتركوا الكل يطلع عليها (نصوص سفر اللامويين عن النجاسة و الطهارة )) واضيف لكم تحدي ثاني واقولها اتحداكم ان تتركوا عضويتي بعد هذه المشاركة لاني متاكد مليون في المية انكم ستحذفون مشاركتي هذه وعضويتي معها ...سلاما .......


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

جاليلليو قال:


> ما هذا الخلط انتم
> اولا انتم حذفتم الايات التي ذكرتها من سفر اللاويين 15 وهي ايات تتكلم عن الطهارة و النجاسة في الكتاب المقدس
> ثانيا : انتم زورتم المشاركة ووضعتم فقرات انا لم اضعها في هذه المشاركة اصلا
> ثالثا : اسلوب التهديد مرفوض فالانسان الواعي العاقل الذي يقف مع الحق لا يخشى اي سؤال ولا يتهرب بحذف المشاركات وتزويرها او شطب العضو
> اذا كان لديكم اي شك فيما تعتقدون دي مشكلتكم واتحداكم ان تعيدو النصو التي انا كتبتها ولتتركوا الكل يطلع عليها (نصوص سفر اللامويين عن النجاسة و الطهارة )) واضيف لكم تحدي ثاني واقولها اتحداكم ان تتركوا عضويتي بعد هذه المشاركة لاني متاكد مليون في المية انكم ستحذفون مشاركتي هذه وعضويتي معها ...سلاما .......


 
*لماذا التحدي والأتهامات بالباطل*
*لناذا نبره الغضب بين السطور*
*كل هذا كونك ظهرت بمدلس وكاذب .....*
*كونك لا تغي ولا تفهم أبسط الأمور*
*أنا لن أتكلم عن قوانين القسم التي كسرتها*
*وبكني أتحدث عن حق السائله *
*فهي من حقها التواصل معنا وليس من حقك أنت التشتيت .... فهذا بعيد كل البعد عن الأداب العامه ....*
*والأخت هنا تسأل عن الطهاره من المفهوم المسيحي  .... ولم تسأل عن النصوص التي تتحدث عن التطهير *

*حاول تفهم كلماتي .... مش صعبه صدقني .... بس حاول تبقي صادق مع نفسك قبل الأخرين *
*يا مسلم متخفي *​


----------



## جاليلليو (16 أبريل 2010)

عجبا امرك والله عجبا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- ما علاقة كلامي بديانتي ؟
- انا ذكرت للاخت نصوص تتكلم عن موضوع هي طرحته ؟
- انت حذفت نصوصا من الكتاب المقدس انا نقلتها بامانة بدون زيادة ولا نقص ؟
- لو مش عجباتك هذه النصوص احذفها من الكتب المقدسة اصلا او اعد ترجمتها بما تقبله انت !!!!!
- اعطني كلمة وحدة في مداخلتي للاخت انا قصدت منها اي اهانة او تجريح ام طعن لها او لك او للكتاب المقدس نفسه !!!!!
- كل الي انا قلته بالحرف الواحد ان الكتاب المقدس جاء فيه ذكر الطهارة و النجاسة ومن بين النصوص سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 15 ؟؟؟؟ طب فين الكلام الذي لا تقبله ويتطلب الحذف ام ان هناك نصوصا لا يجب الاطلاع عليها من طرف العامة !!!!!!!!!!!!
- تعليق اخير سيدي المحترم نصيحة آخ لآخيه ما في قلبي من اعتقاد اتركه لخالقه هو ادرى به وسيحاسبني عليه .
​


----------



## جاليلليو (16 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن توضحلي ليه وضعت نص لم اضعه انا في هذه المشاركة (( ليه زورت المشاركة))
واين التدليس في مشاركتي للاخت بدون لف ولا دوران


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

> عجبا امرك والله عجبا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - ما علاقة كلامي بديانتي ؟



من ديانتك بتوضح افكارك :closedeye



> - انا ذكرت للاخت نصوص تتكلم عن موضوع هي طرحته ؟
> - انت حذفت نصوصا من الكتاب المقدس انا نقلتها بامانة بدون زيادة ولا نقص ؟
> - لو مش عجباتك هذه النصوص احذفها من الكتب المقدسة اصلا او اعد ترجمتها بما تقبله انت !!!!!
> - اعطني كلمة وحدة في مداخلتي للاخت انا قصدت منها اي اهانة او تجريح ام طعن لها او لك او للكتاب المقدس نفسه !!!!!
> ...



لا تعليق يا مسلم ​


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

جاليلليو قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن توضحلي ليه وضعت نص لم اضعه انا في هذه المشاركة (( ليه زورت المشاركة))
> واين التدليس في مشاركتي للاخت بدون لف ولا دوران



*تزوير مين يا حضرت *

*عايز تكتب كلام و تعترض يا استاذ   جالليليو اتفضل اعملك 

موضوع خاص عن النجاسه في الكتاب المقدس كمان تقول 

و نشوف انت عايز توصل الأيه *:t9:


----------



## fredyyy (16 أبريل 2010)

جاليلليو قال:


> .................
> - لو مش عجباتك هذه النصوص *احذفها من الكتب المقدسة* اصلا او اعد ترجمتها بما تقبله انت !!!!!
> ...................
> ام ان هناك نصوصا *لا يجب الاطلاع عليها* من طرف العامة !!!!!!!!!!!!​


 


*لم نحذف ... ولن نحذف... فالكتاب المُقدس كلام الله *

*وإن كنا نريد أن نخفي شيئًا عن العامة ... لما وضعنا هذا الرابط ليقرأ الجميع *

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php


*تقدم نحو الكتاب المُقدس كسائل ... وليس كمشكك *

*كن واضحًا بين إخوتك ... وتكلم بما لا يعطي مجالاً للشك *

*مجهودنا في هذا القسم نبذله لطالبي معرفة الله ولا مكان للمعاندين أو المُشككين *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أبريل 2010)

*يا اخ جالليليو ما تفهمنا ايه دينك بالظبط*

*ماهو اصل لو مسلم و قولت من الاول مش هنعمل لك حاجه دا عدد المسلمين في المنتدي اكتر من المسيحيين*

*انت ديانتك ايه بالظبط لان ردودك جدا متعارضه و ملخبطه انت مسيحي ولا شهود يهوه ولا سبتي و لا مسلم ولا لاديني و لا ايه*

*الوضوح حلو علي فكره*

*سلام*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2010)

بص يا جاليليو .
عندك شئ مش فاهمه ؟؟ او عايز تستفسر عنه ؟؟

اكتب فى موضوع جديد .. واهلا بيك
لكن بلاش تشتيت .. حتى يفهم السائل اجابة سؤاله .

منتظر موضوعك الجديد .


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

جاليلليو قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن توضحلي ليه وضعت نص لم اضعه انا في هذه المشاركة (( ليه زورت المشاركة))
> واين التدليس في مشاركتي للاخت بدون لف ولا دوران


*يا مسلم ...*
*أأنا مزور ومدلس*

*أين المشاركه والنص الذي أذته أنا .....*
*هذا ما كتبته أنت في موضوعك من هم الخراف*
*يعني مدلس وكمان نساي  :new6:*
*عامه ربنا يسمحك ....*
*وحاول وهقولهالك تاني ....*
*حدد أنت عايز أيه وأنت مين*​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

*أه ممكن بقي كفايه تشتيت *
*لأنه ده حق السائل ..... حاول تحترمه ولو مش قادر قول يارب *
*..................... كفانا تشتيت .................... المشرف*​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أبريل 2010)

جاليلليو قال:


> وانا استاذ *فلسفة* ومشكلتي الوحيدة
> 
> لدي الكثير من الامور المسيحية التي *لا اتقبلها واشكك* فيها


 

*إسمحلي أستاذ / جاليلليو *

*أن أحول مشاركتك لفائدة احبائنا الزوار *

*لن تدخل المسيحية من باب الفلسفة *
*حتى ولو كنت مسيحي المولد وتحمل بطاقة تثبت أنك مسيحي *

*وإن كان عندك شك ولا تقبل أمور في المسيحية *
*إذاً أنت غير مؤمن وذلك بسبب فكرك الممتلئ بالفلسفة*

*حبيبي بيت المسيح الملك ممتلئ بالجواهر وليس لمن يقف خارجًا تفحُّص مقدار محبة الملك *

*الإيمان هي عملة الله الوحيدة ... وبغيرها لا يُمكن التعامل مع الله *
العبرانيين 11 : 6 
وَلَكِنْ *بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ،* لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي إِلَى اللهِ يُؤْمِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ، وَأَنَّهُ يُجَازِي الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَهُ. 

​*إستاذي *
*تذكر أن الخلقة ُتفحص من الخالق *
*ولن ُيفحص الخالق يومًا من خليقته*

*لكنه يحب من خلقهم. ويريدهم قريبين منه. فيفهموا أفكاره *
*فعندما نقترب إليه. يفتح أذهاننا. فنفهم قصده. فيُمجدنا معه ونبقى أسرى حبه للأبد *
كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 12 
فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. 
*الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ* لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ *سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. 
*
​


----------



## شريهان (18 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى من الإدارة إغلاق الموضوع 
فقد عرفت ما أريد معرفته وشكراً للأخوة هنا
ويكفي هذا رجاءاً


----------



## fredyyy (18 أبريل 2010)

شريهان قال:


> اتمنى من الإدارة إغلاق الموضوع
> فقد عرفت ما أريد معرفته وشكراً للأخوة هنا
> ويكفي هذا رجاءاً


 


*ُيغلق *

*حسب رغبة صاحبة السؤال*


----------

